# Pretending to be normal.



## BluEyeCrusader (Sep 24, 2009)

My time on earth
has been cursed

A hideous occupation brought to manifestation
Lived with it all my life with no explaination.

I work under lies hiding my pride.
Maintaining this body from what I hide.

Spans like a bridge as I take to the air.
These are my guides, I have nothing the fear.

In the view of my many peers.
I have no choice, but shed all my tears.

They would look upon in agony and awe.
For what they see cannot be above any human law.

My name is unimportant to me.
All does is label me.

I'm the nameless and I ride no mount.
Only the wind can call me out.

I take to the sky in a black suit and a red tie.
Catching all the sounds of lies, lies, lies.

My net is full as I come down.
I find the neediest girl that's in town.

Making my way through the smoke and crowd.
She is silent as opposed to being loud.

Through all the noise she drowns them out.
All the people who cry for help.

I just want to live a human life.
Please don't burden me with your strife.


----------

